# Pundamilia Nyererei



## XtaC1337 (Jul 5, 2018)

How is it possible to get wild caught? I read the last import was in 2013.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't see a lot of background in this question so I'll do my best.
=> Maybe the wild caught was a part of the 2013 import and is now past breeding age so the owner wants to sell.
=> There are no commercial exporters located on Lake Victoria making regular shipments. But there are some individuals and scientists able to catch fish and get them back home. These are mostly Europeans but one person I know travels to Uganda on business and pays locals to catch holding females to bring to the US.

Since you are in Massachusetts, I'd suggest that you check out the Northeast Cichlid club. They have imported cichlids from other countries and will be the sponsor of the 2019 ACA convention.

But getting wild caught Victorians would be an extremely rare instance. I would be more than just a little skeptical if someone is making you that offer.


----------



## XtaC1337 (Jul 5, 2018)

StructureGuy said:


> I don't see a lot of background in this question so I'll do my best.
> => Maybe the wild caught was a part of the 2013 import and is now past breeding age so the owner wants to sell.
> => There are no commercial exporters located on Lake Victoria making regular shipments. But there are some individuals and scientists able to catch fish and get them back home. These are mostly Europeans but one person I know travels to Uganda on business and pays locals to catch holding females to bring to the US.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! i couldn't find any information on this, so this gives me tons of insight. No ones offering me any for sale, just something about a 2013 import is all i could find. I will look into the Northeast Cichlid club too. Thanks again!


----------

